# Upcoming Indian WCA Competitions



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

A lot of competitions coming up in South India. Also 2 comps in Eastern part of India is sweet!


----------



## Spondon (Sep 18, 2022)

Yay!


----------

